# New pics from my pup's breeder



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

The breeder of my Vizsla boy Otto has just sent me some new pics. I can't believe how much he's changed already! 
See if you can spot the black collar in all the pics!




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG theya re gorgeous  x x I bet you are so excited, when are you picking up your new baby? x


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you. I think I might have driven everyone I know mad by the time I get him I'm so excited! I get to collect him on July 18th.


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

omg i want one!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

He is just too damd cute!
Is his dad the 'Otto' by any chance!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Vizzies!!!!
The most addictive dog in the world!!
your gonna have a shed load of fun with him hun, believe me!!
Seen them pics and I want another one!!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

so sweet have he got a name yet


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Vizzies!!!!
> The most addictive dog in the world!!
> your gonna have a shed load of fun with him hun, believe me!!
> Seen them pics and I want another one!!!!


I'll say it in public NOW!!! Good job I was around to give you a prompt eh??? shame on you!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'll say it in public NOW!!! Good job I was around to give you a prompt eh??? shame on you!


Its been a hard week DT i'm not fully functional, i put it down to the heat!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Its been a hard week DT i'm not fully functional, i put it down to the heat!! lol


Heat um! who do ya fink your kidding Eh!!! but stick to that excuse and some poor innocent may just believe ya!!

To O/P bet time is going so slow for you!!! (make the most of it) Roll on the 18th eh!!! 
We shall be needing loads and loads of arrival piccys!
lol
DT


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwww sooooooooooooooo cute i want them all.

wendy


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Think i ought to explain to Bex, that 3 reddogs, and reddogsX3 are husband a wife team, just incase she thinks every one on here has 3 vizzies!! lol


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw a vizzie in the park the other day gorgeous dog!

your pup is so cute


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww your pup is so gorgeous! Bet you can't wait until he comes home!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind comments. 

Time is moving so slowly! I think I've got everything I need now except the stair gate which I'll get this week. Just need to finish puppy proofing the house. Something tells me he'll still find a way of getting into mischief no matter how prepared I think I am!

DoubleTrouble, Otto is the little guy in the balck collar. He will be coming to live with me in two weeks today.

Thanks for the explaination 3 Red Dogs, I was starting to wonder..!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

What a cutie, Bet you can't wait to get him home, the night before we picked up Bramble i was like a small child on christmas eve, I drove my OH crazy! Apparently i was like an expectant mother too.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how cute are they beautiful, i bet your so excited about getting your pup,


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Awhh he is sooo cute1 Bet ya canny wait!


----------

